# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  دانلود بازی Fire  با استفاده از game maker

## mmd2009

با سلام

خدارو شکر که پس از 10 روز کاری بلاخره تونستم کار با  Game Maker رو به صورت ابتدایی یاد بگیرم و یک بازی هم اماده بکنم و برای  دانلود بذارم . در زیر چندتا عکس از بازی گذاشتم که میتونید مشاهده کنید
 در هنگام بازی حتما به قسمت تنظیمات و Help مراجعه کنید تا با نحوه بازی اشنا بشید
 بازی در 5 مرحله به پایان میرسه.


در هم مرحله اصلحه و هدف ها و محیط بازی کاملا عوض میشه و تا جایی که تونستم سعی کردم بازی رو جذاب کنم ولی خب کار سختیه

















برای دانلود بازی کلیک کنید

بعد از تکمیل نسخه کامل  + تحویل به استاد سورسش رو هم میذارم

----------


## amin1softco

من که نتونستم دان کنم ولی خوب حتماً چیزه خوبیه

----------


## syntiberium

واسه تحویل دادن به استاد بازی خوبی بود فقط آهنگ هاش رو عوض کن چون اصلا مناسب بازی شلیک کردن نیست . برو از یه بازی توی همین سبک آهنگش رو کپی کن . می تونی با Sothink SWF Decompiler یه بازی فلش رو باز کنی و آهنگ هاش رو کپی کنی .

----------


## mtareh

سلام 

* mmd2009* 
چطور می شه برای بازی منو ساخت

----------


## mtareh

البته با
 game maker

----------


## mtareh

دوستان نمی خواد جواب بدید خودم پیدا کردم :چشمک:

----------


## pooya shojaee

من یه بازی دارم میسازم همین توپا که به دسته ها میخوره درست کردم ولی قاطی داره تا باز می کنم یا توپش یا دستش قیب میشه کمکم کنید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## abgosht

من که حال کردم . واقعا کارت خوب بود.

----------

